# Brass fittings in aquarium



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

If you're worried you could slip thin walled pvc tube inside before bending, or even clear coat after polishing. It would look beautiful.
As for leaching - well regular water changes will take care of the miniscule amounts of metal ions. 
No doubt the doom sayers will shriek and jump about whilst drinking their mineral water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What exactly are you using the brass fittings for?


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a quick mock up. I have different hose and clamps on order...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used brass barbs on a CO2 reactor and it didn't cause any ill effects. That being said, I did replace them with nylon ones.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Pyrojodge said:


> Here's a quick mock up. I have different hose and clamps on order...


hmmm
maybe plastic with barbs would look better.
I envisioned more of a 'steampunk' look.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

That looks like two leaks waiting to happen. Why not get some of the nylon L-fittings to make that turn? Clamping soft tubing between a sharp edge and hard place will eventually lead to tears. Hard turns also tend to reduce flow. If that tubing is going to be behind the tank, you'd be better off with just a continuous length of hose in a sweeping bend, or one of those C-shaped guides that come with some Eheim kits to get the tubing to bend over the rim without pinching...


----------



## Pyrojodge (Feb 4, 2011)

OK, here's a better look at what I did,



















As you can see it is on my kitchen counter and I wanted nice clean lines.

What do you think?


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Pyrojodge said:


> OK, here's a better look at what I did,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, now I see. I'd have used 16mm solid (like conduit) and bent it 90deg with a conduit spring or more likely used solid and run everything along inside top fed from the end near the wall.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know what size tubing that is, but the last time I needed specific plastic fittings I got them from Grainger.com ...I'd be surprised if you couldn't find appropriately-sized elbow barbs there. And you could clamp them to be on the safe side.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Pyrojodge said:


> I found some nice brass fittings for my plumbing. Are these safe to use in my aquarium? My tank is on my kitchen counter and I want nice 90* bends for astetics. Thanks for the help...


I've had brass fittings on my pvc reactor for almost 2 years now. No problems.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Pyrojodge said:


> OK, here's a better look at what I did,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go full pvc if you want nice clean lines or a solid clear tubing (not sure if that exists). If you go the pvc route, just paint and clear coat everything to a color of your choice to add to the aesthetics. 

That being said, i REALLY wanna do a full solid set up with all custom polished copper. I don't think that would go over too well though with the fishies :help:


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

hunterlook said:


> I don't think that would go over too well though with the fishies :help:


Interesting to find out the truth.
The 96h LC50 for copper in Cheqeured Rainbows is about 0.25 ppm
http://www.environment.gov.au/ssd/publications/tm/pubs/tm8.pdf

Purigen and other ion exchanges chelate metals as does duckweed and peatmoss.
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/chelation

So, even without chelation, could water flowing through a short length of brass or copper in an aquarium leach enough to reach say .025 ppm at any point in time?

I doubt it.
I would use brass anyway. It polishes better.


----------

